

Show HN: Unix2web, expose any Unix filter on a web page - linschn
https://github.com/edouardklein/unix2web

======
linschn
For a few hours after 13/01/2015 22h00 CET, a demo is online at
[http://ec2-54-93-34-8.eu-
central-1.compute.amazonaws.com/](http://ec2-54-93-34-8.eu-
central-1.compute.amazonaws.com/)

Please do not bring it to its knees by uploading too large a file. Thanks in
advance.

